# Obligatory "I'm doubting my type" thread



## aendern

I can't for the life of me find a thread like this.

_So_ many people have merged into the "unknown personality type" category because they don't know with absolute certainty which type they identify with.

That's fine.

This thread is *not* for them.

This thread is for those people who semi-know their type but who have minor doubts about it for any reason under the stars. 

I was hoping we could all post here and be happy 


Because it is against the rules to openly doubt the types of other people (see: Rule #1), it is necessary to dedicate a thread for that purpose.

The people who interact with you on your subforums probably know you quite well if you post regularly. 

Those people probably have a pretty good grasp as to whether you might be correctly typed or not, wouldn't you say?

*→* Posting here is your way of saying _"I give you permission to doubt my type--please give me your opinions."_

This is strictly different from the "What's my personality type?" threads because
1) you already have a pretty good idea about what personality type you probably are
2) you simply have minor doubts or confusions. But nothing strong enough to warrant filling out a questionnaire or something like that. 

*(note: this thread is absolutely NOT for filling out questionnaires--do that in another thread. This thread is strictly for people to casually give and receive opinions about their type and the types of others.)*

Feel free to list those reasons for your doubting in your post(s). 

inb4 everyone from the intp and infp subforums post here


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku

Please feel free to doubt my type!

Sometimes I feel like I can think logically without too much trouble, and I'm not sure if I'm always so aware of my emotions so I sometimes get doubtful over my INFP typing. Also I feel like I can be quite energetic and outgoing in social situations if I feel comfortable, also sometimes I want to bring the conversation to a deeper level, but I can't think of what I could say to bring it onto those deeper topics.

Thanks


----------



## Grandalf

I DOUBT the internet police will be cool with this. Them and their little rules -_-


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku

JA Grey said:


> I DOUBT the internet police will be cool with this. Them and their little rules -_-


They have a sticky like this in enneagram forum I believe


----------



## Pressed Flowers

JA Grey said:


> I DOUBT the internet police will be cool with this. Them and their little rules -_-


Isn't it like the Gently Honest Mistype Revelation threads in other forums? Those are definitely allowed, and this is essentially the same thing.


----------



## Darkbloom

Exactly,why would it not be allowed?


----------



## To_august

Only unsolicited type-questioning is prohibited. Otherwise the whole 'What's my personality type' forum wouldn't exist.

With that, feel free to question my type. Notwithstanding never wearing anything except ISTJ and Uknown personality I'm in a state of permanent doubt. Partially because I feel like a rational dominant, partially because xSTJ stereotypes hurt my mind so much that I can't help but notice each time the degree of their foreignness (it's always fun to rant on them though).


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

As said, "Feel free to doubt my type". I'm an ISFJ with crap Fe, and, a little like the poster above, SJ stereotypes annoy me. And depress me a little with how foreign they are. 

It seems like the more I type as a Feeler the more I act like a Thinker. And vice versa. It's weird and probably rooted in some self-image issues. I know I'm having a hard time relating to other SJs much - but that might just be a 'me' thing.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

_I give you permission to doubt my type--please, please, please give me your opinions. _

[I'm pretty sure I'm still INTP, but I am going through that minor doubt phase.]


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> As said, "Feel free to doubt my type". I'm an ISFJ with crap Fe, and, a little like the poster above, SJ stereotypes annoy me. And depress me a little with how foreign they are.
> 
> It seems like the more I type as a Feeler the more I act like a Thinker. And vice versa. It's weird and probably rooted in some self-image issues. I know I'm having a hard time relating to other SJs much - but that might just be a 'me' thing.


I can't see you as ISFJ. Most likely INxx. It could be the tertiary Si that you are seeing because tertiary functions can be very high and noticeable.

[Your self-typing has officially confused me, so I am going to base it completely off of vibe ]

Introverted perceiving functions: 
Si can have a soft vibe coming from it. It's hard to describe. Ni has this sharpness. I am not saying soft and sharp to describe the person and one is not any better than the other (and soft does NOT translate to passive or something similar). It's the quality of the function itself. Usually, for ISFJs the Si+Fe creates a warm, approachable feeling, which is not really there for you. Again, not calling you a cold person, but just not as warm as most ISFJs. INTPs have this soft quality too, but to a _much_ lesser extent. You do have some sharpness, especially in your thinking and logic, that ISFJ just doesn't fit well. 

So INxx. Probably INxP, but maybe INxJ.


Edit: Oh, and I do not see you as traditionalist.

Edit 2: it's also hard to see you as a Fi-dom, but I don't know. Those intense feelings seem more Si-based, or if not Si, just not Fi dom.


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku

Moonious said:


> _I give you permission to doubt my type--please, please, please give me your opinions. _
> 
> [I'm pretty sure I'm still INTP, but I am going through that minor doubt phase.]


Stab in the dark: I think your recent thread in intros struck me as you maybe having inferior Si? So like ENTP or maybe even ENFP? If you haven't considered ENTP maybe do? I get a fair bit of Ne from you?


----------



## NewSoul

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> As said, "Feel free to doubt my type". I'm an ISFJ with crap Fe, and, a little like the poster above, SJ stereotypes annoy me. And depress me a little with how foreign they are.


I'm not really sure where the SJ traditionalist stereotype comes from, to be honest. Maybe Kiersey only looked at elderly SJs? Oh and don't get me started on Te being about organization. Sheesh. STJs probably have some of the absolute WORST descriptions out there. Look, I get that the descriptions have to be generalized, but they're generalized _incorrectly_.

/end off topic rant

I suppose that to stay on topic, I'll say that If I ever put a type under my username, I'm giving anyone free range in advance to debate it at any given time. I'm not really sure why others take offense to that sort of thing.


----------



## owlet

I get comments every so often on my type, so I don't exactly doubt it (although I will never be 100% certain, I think), but am open to any speculation.


----------



## Tad Cooper

I doubt my type a lot and have gone through pretty much all the types in my time here, including unknown. I finally settled-ish on IxFP, probably using Ne. I'm pretty sure my dominant function is introverted (I focus a lot on the inner world and am not easily affected by external factors, unless it's something like really negative/tense feelings and such).


----------



## Slagasauras

First, I don't think it's uncommon for someone in general to not fit a cognitive function completely; psychology is a very new science and on top of that, Myer's and Briggs is even more new and probably still has some kinks to be worked through. My point is, not everyone is going to fit something 100%....

Secondly, I sometimes wonder if I'm even an INFP because while I don't seem to introspect much, but I'm very clear cut on what I feel comfortable with. If I don't think something is right, I will say it, and be done with it. My judgment is usually very black and white. 

If I were an ENFP, I don't even know. I'm certainly not bubbly like the rest of them, and I don't really act like the other Ne doms so...I don't know. I'm considering it at least.


----------



## with water

Yeah, I'm somewhat doubtful, if anyone wants to weigh in on my personality. If anything, I'm hoping one day I will wake up and realize I'm an ISTP. xD


----------



## AllyKat

I don't really doubt my type as such, but I agree with much of the previous comments made re: SJ stereotypes. They always seem to be coming to the conclusions from the wrong place. I'm never sure if this is because I'm not or because the theory or source of the stereotype has (probably) originated from a non-SJ. 

I read reviews for Keirsey's "Please Understand Me" which raved about his type descriptions. I did the quiz in that book, which squarely put me in the SJ camp, but didn't really relate to much of the descriptions... 

So, yeah, feel free to throw at me what you will. Particularly if you have any reasoning as to why I seem to be increasingly getting intuitive results :S


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Moonious said:


> I can't see you as ISFJ. Most likely INxx. It could be the tertiary Si that you are seeing because tertiary functions can be very high and noticeable.
> 
> [Your self-typing has officially confused me, so I am going to base it completely off of vibe ]
> 
> Introverted perceiving functions:
> Si can have a soft vibe coming from it. It's hard to describe. Ni has this sharpness. I am not saying soft and sharp to describe the person and one is not any better than the other (and soft does NOT translate to passive or something similar). It's the quality of the function itself. Usually, for ISFJs the Si+Fe creates a warm, approachable feeling, which is not really there for you. Again, not calling you a cold person, but just not as warm as most ISFJs. INTPs have this soft quality too, but to a _much_ lesser extent. You do have some sharpness, especially in your thinking and logic, that ISFJ just doesn't fit well.
> 
> So INxx. Probably INxP, but maybe INxJ.
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh, and I do not see you as traditionalist.
> 
> Edit 2: it's also hard to see you as a Fi-dom, but I don't know. Those intense feelings seem more Si-based, or if not Si, just not Fi dom.


I don't see myself as much of a traditionalist either - at the same time I have no where near the level of "unusual" thinking and/or constant stream of ideas iNtuitive types are supposed to have. I don't think so, at least. Honestly, most of my creativity has amounted to taking pieces of preexisting works or other things and putting them together in different ways that amuse me - rather than creating something all my own.

And like I said, my thinking isn't that unusual. I can explain myself just fine, my thoughts aren't so deep - if they are, they've been prompted by something external. I might see someone mention a particular concept, then go look it up, and end up spending the next two hours reading and thinking until I tire myself out and go back to whatever mundane crap I've been absorbed in lately to give myself a break. Though getting my mind to switch gears like that can be tough. 

What mainly made me think ISFJ was after I typed as INFJ for a while, and started to realize that, as much as I thought I could relate to that type, I don't have much in the way of Ni. I really don't. Not even Ni that's constantly whaled on and subjugated by judgement. I can't predict things well, and I learn by a combination of internal understanding and repetition. The latter of which is supposed to be an Si trait.

Reflecting on my past is what particularly made me cast off any possibility of my being a Thinking type. I swear I mentioned somewhere else that I'm not naturally predisposed to logic. I didn't question or inquire any more than any other little kid, and I think I've always been more interested in taking in information and exploring it and playing with it for my own gratification, than in just "observing and understanding the way the world is" (for those who still think I'm an INTP). Honestly, that's boring to me. Also, I have to admit that my cognition is too Feeling-oriented for a Thinking type. I don't look at everything as data; I'm not technical and I lack the knowledge to be so. I'm not as detached as I sometimes wish I was. I have too many likes/dislikes and preferences that sometimes are the final arbiter in what I do. To say nothing of general emotionalism and doubts about my capacity for logical thought that have made me even wonder if I'm just a really poorly-socialized _E_SFJ in times of massive confusion.

If I'm not an SJ, then I'm probably an Fi-dom. The problem is regarding the auxiliary function - I've stated reasons why I'm likely not an iNtuitive, which would rule out INFP....but ISFP would mean I have aux-Se....and the tests have been consistent about one thing: I am the anti-Se. Descriptions don't do much for me either - Ne is increasingly a "sometimes" thing, while Se is just "What the heck is this?" everywhere.


EDIT: In addition, I sometimes think I'm too practical, too grounded-in-reality to be an N-type. Sure, I can speculate about abstract things - poorly - but I often find myself trying to link them back to some kind of...I don't know...concreteness? Like, what implications would that have for me and my life if it were true? That kind of thing. 

I have a number of other Si traits I could list if anyone thinks they have a rebuttal.


----------



## Klaude

When I take the tests I get ISTP more often than anything. After researching, I was satisfied that this was a mistype and that I'm INFP, because my major preoccupations are philosophical and ethical, and I don't have the pragmatic kind of abilities that you're told to expect in an Se-user. I'm also not rational enough to be a Ti-dom. I think that I may come off as ISTP at work or in some social settings, which may be due to cultural expectations or other reasons of self-preservation. But on the other hand, I may be ISTP....


----------



## Deadly Decorum

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> As said, "Feel free to doubt my type". I'm an ISFJ with crap Fe, and, a little like the poster above, SJ stereotypes annoy me. And depress me a little with how foreign they are.
> 
> It seems like the more I type as a Feeler the more I act like a Thinker. And vice versa. It's weird and probably rooted in some self-image issues. I know I'm having a hard time relating to other SJs much - but that might just be a 'me' thing.


I can see it, tbh.

"well I feel this way... but.... but...."

really Fe-Ti imo

don't quote me on that tho


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

hoopla said:


> I can see it, tbh.
> 
> *"well I feel this way... but.... but...."*
> 
> really Fe-Ti imo
> 
> don't quote me on that tho


Yup. That sounds about right. I feel too damn much, and I can't just let it go, let it dictate how I think and do things...I overanalyze my emotions and push away my feeling judgments all the time.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Alright. So I'm closing up shop (I hope) on my typing thread and accepting that I'm an ENFJ. This post is just my last call for a while on mistype accusations. Feel free to contact me on my thread or to discuss it here if you have any discrepancies with my ENFJ typing.


----------



## Dangerose

_Please_ doubt my type if it seems wrong to you. I'm sticking with ESFJ for the time being but I'm having trouble pushing away doubts that I am some sort of NP type, which has me all confused and unsure. I'd really appreciate feedback and honest opinions))


----------



## StunnedFox

I would say I'm now in a position of "relative certainty" as regards my type (which is a marked contrast to times past), but I don't see what benefit there is in closing oneself off to alternative opinions on the matter - so, with that, I'll add mine to the growing list of people here happy for others to openly doubt their type. Whilst INTP seems to me to be reasonably clearly the best-fitting of the sixteen, that by no means answers all questions...


----------



## aendern

P.S.C. said:


> If anything, I'm hoping one day I will wake up and realize I'm an ISTP. xD


Literally same.


----------



## Madman

Hey! Dissect me please....


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Am I INTJ?


----------



## penny lane

Fe vs Fi confuses me. I think I judge things internally but I can relate to Fe in some ways too. I don't have to know how it feels to have sympathy for someone it helps but it's not always necessary.I feel like I can be affected by is going on around me and if I understand Fi that doesn't happen as easily with Fi.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I have minuscule doubts that need to be scraped out.


----------



## Rhaegar

[editing]


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Any other suggestions? I've got one person suggesting INXX and another saying ISFJ...


----------



## Retsu

To_august said:


> Only unsolicited type-questioning is prohibited. Otherwise the whole 'What's my personality type' forum wouldn't exist.
> 
> With that, feel free to question my type. Notwithstanding never wearing anything except ISTJ and Uknown personality I'm in a state of permanent doubt. Partially because I feel like a rational dominant, partially because xSTJ stereotypes hurt my mind so much that I can't help but notice each time the degree of their foreignness (it's always fun to rant on them though).


i feel u gurl

I thought I couldn't be ISTJ myself because I'm quite messy, don't care for tradition or the past, but every damn thing I do comes from the past. If that makes sense. 
And I'd always mistyped as ISFJ - pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft I'm not nearly nice enough

But honestly ISTJ is a cool type and you are catwoman so


----------



## westlose

penny lane said:


> Fe vs Fi confuses me. I think I judge things internally but I can relate to Fe in some ways too. I don't have to know how it feels to have sympathy for someone it helps but it's not always necessary.I feel like I can be affected by is going on around me and if I understand Fi that doesn't happen as easily with Fi.


Do you judge things and people around you in term of attraction/repulsion (like or dislike), or do you want everything to be on a common ground?


----------



## To_august

Retsu said:


> i feel u gurl
> 
> I thought I couldn't be ISTJ myself because I'm quite messy, don't care for tradition or the past, but every damn thing I do comes from the past. If that makes sense.
> And I'd always mistyped as ISFJ - pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft I'm not nearly nice enough
> 
> But honestly ISTJ is a cool type and you are catwoman so


Haha, dat is true. 
Occasionally I have a misfortune to come across "traditions and SJs" tropes that make me envision people gathering in the circle, kneeling down and beginning to ecstatically bow and sing praises to the Unquestionable Authority. The image makes me badly want to bang my head against the wall.


----------



## Retsu

To_august said:


> Haha, dat is true.
> Occasionally I have a misfortune to come across "traditions and SJs" tropes that make me envision people gathering in the circle, kneeling down and beginning to ecstatically bow and sing praises to the Unquestionable Authority. The image makes me badly want to bang my head against the wall.


Nah you're definitely not ISTJ from that, it's impossible to deviate from that as ISTJ. 

:happy:

fight the powah


----------



## penny lane

My first reaction would be like or dislike latter I may find out I was wrong but that would be my first reaction.I'm not opposed to finding common ground but if it's what is my first reaction I have to confess it more judging.


----------



## Alette

I know i'm an XNXP of some sort but some people feel like i'm an XNFP at times. I give people permission to doubt my type.


----------



## Coburn

Could I be an ENFP?


----------



## westlose

penny lane said:


> My first reaction would be like or dislike latter I may find out I was wrong but that would be my first reaction.I'm not opposed to finding common ground but if it's what is my first reaction I have to confess it more judging.


From wikisocion :
"Fe is generally associated with the ability to recognize and convey (i.e. make others experience) passions, moods, and emotional states, generate excitement, liveliness, and feelings, get emotionally involved in activities and emotionally involve others, recognize and describe emotional interaction between people and groups, and build a sense of community and emotional unity."

"Fi is generally associated with the ability to gain an implicit sense of the subjective 'distance' between two people, and make judgments based off of said thing.
Types with valued Fi strive to make and maintain close, personal relationships with their friends and family. They value sensitivity to others' feelings, and occasionally will make their innermost feelings and sentiments known in order to test the possibility of creating closeness with other"

Fe is the function of emotions. Recognizing them, conveying them, and creating them.
Fi is the function of relationship. How the subject is related to this object, or that person?

If you still have doubts, I recommend you to watch the vid in emberfly's signature.


----------



## Immolate

This looks interesting. I'm sure I prefer Te over Ti and Fi over Fe.

I'm going to free-write a bit and ask for first impressions. It's early morning and I hardly slept. Brain garble:

So I've always had this fascination with cyberpunk or any futuristic society where humans and machines blur together. For me, robots and androids are an interesting way to explore the nature or existence/non-existence of the "soul," which I actually don't believe in. They're also an interesting way to explore power struggles between social groups. Future tech explores what it means to be human. What defines a person's humanity? I say it comes down to our intangible self, our thoughts and feelings and awareness of ourselves. Is someone any lesser for having a synthetic body? I say absolutely not. What are the possible implications of body modification? Is it self-improvement or self-mutilation? Both. Would it lessen or increase the divide between social groups? Would synthetic bodies blur gender boundaries? I would definitely switch bodies every so often. Why limit yourself to one perspective. Pizza. Would I be able to plug in somewhere and perceive taste without actually eating anything? Send the signals to my brain please. Black market, memory and body modification, inner and outer sensory experiences without direct stimuli, drugs, recreation, group consciousness, group dreaming. Dream packets! Choose from your favorite scenarios and plug yourself in at night. Vulnerable populations at risk, modified to fit society's standards. Mental health, "suicide," disconnect yourself. 

I'm new to the forums and don't have much of a history. Feel free to ask questions.


----------



## Alette

Xahhakatar said:


> I think I'm an IFJ. I'm too good a person to be an NT.


Then i'm glad I can help a bit with your typing.


----------



## Alette

Well I guess I will admit that i'm having a bit of trouble also figuring out if i'm an Introvert or an Extrovert. I tend to be pretty sociable but also on the quiet side. I also think I could be an ENTP but not sure.


----------



## Mair

I'm pretty sure I'm an ISTJ , just a non-steoreotypical one.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Lady Lunar said:


> Then i'm glad I can help a bit with your typing.


I just took this test:

Jungian Cognitive Function Quiz

And, I got this:

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INFP
or Second Possibility: ENFP
or Third Possibility: ENFJ


----------



## Parrot

This was created by another member and is the most precise test I've seen. Might take 15 minutes:

Personality Type Quiz


----------



## Vox

I've sat on ENTP for a while now after beginning with INFP and passing briefly over INTP. What I'm primarily hesitant about is Ne/Si versus Se/Ni, in particular regarding the way I approach art. I seem to be heavily Se/Ni-oriented in this aspect, which really confuses me since I think I prefer Ne/Si in most other situations (there are a few other things that seem to point to Se, but the one that most confuses me is the art thing).

I also still have some leftover doubts about Ti/Fe versus Te/Fi and T versus F, but they're at about background noise level at this point (which is basically my norm), so I usually ignore it. But I'm still open to argument if anyone thinks otherwise. :tongue:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

sah6635 said:


> This was created by another member and is the most precise test I've seen. Might take 15 minutes:
> 
> Personality Type Quiz





> 42. Would people describe you as trendy or eccentric?


I don't follow trends. I set them.



> 65. People are more likely to call me...
> Scatter-brained.
> Highly emotional and/or moody.


Both.

Well, I ended up with INFP.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

I have a specific question related to my type. Can I be an Fe-Dom and still have opinions of my own? I just saw a movie with my family, and overall I found that I didn't think it was very good. My dad agreed with me that it wasn't good, and I discussed what I didn't like about it (I mostly thought the production was sloppy, that it was like an action movie and good in that way, but that it wasn't a quality film overall). But then my mother and sister said that they actually, apparently, really liked the movie. and I tried to soften my opinion a little then - saying that I just didn't like it, but that was just me - but still... I had an opinion different from that of those around me? That Michael Pierce video sort of makes me think that this is abnormal for Fe, that we're always supposed to have the same opinion as the group. 

I definitely do have opinions about things, and I'm not always vocal about those opinions... but I definitely have them. Is that not Fe of me?

(I have been typed as Fe-dom already, and that's been confirmed by video, like I'm cleared as an FJ if nothing else... But this troubles me some, it isn't consistent with what I've been learning about Fe.)


----------



## Parrot

alittlebear said:


> I have a specific question related to my type. Can I be an Fe-Dom and still have opinions of my own? I just saw a movie with my family, and overall I found that I didn't think it was very good. My dad agreed with me that it wasn't good, and I discussed what I didn't like about it (I mostly thought the production was sloppy, that it was like an action movie and good in that way, but that it wasn't a quality film overall). But then my mother and sister said that they actually, apparently, really liked the movie. and I tried to soften my opinion a little then - saying that I just didn't like it, but that was just me - but still... I had an opinion different from that of those around me? That Michael Pierce video sort of makes me think that this is abnormal for Fe, that we're always supposed to have the same opinion as the group.
> 
> I definitely do have opinions about things, and I'm not always vocal about those opinions... but I definitely have them. Is that not Fe of me?
> 
> (I have been typed as Fe-dom already, and that's been confirmed by video, like I'm cleared as an FJ if nothing else... But this troubles me some, it isn't consistent with what I've been learning about Fe.)


Yes, all humans use elements of every function. They just have preferences. I'm an ENTP, but I still do plenty of normal boring shit like laundry. You can use Ti, but if you are ENFJ, you'll find it draining over time.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

sah6635 said:


> Yes, all humans use elements of every function. They just have preferences. I'm an ENTP, but I still do plenty of normal boring shit like laundry. You can use Ti, but if you are ENFJ, you'll find it draining over time.


Thank you for the response. Of course that's true, but... I don't know, an Fe dom using Fi doesn't seem to fit the mold. Do you think that was Ti then, not Fi? I can see that, I suppose, since I wasn't saying I "disliked" it in a feeling sense so much as in evaluation I found it to be of poor quality. (And my TP dad also didn't like it, and he _definitely_ doesn't use a lot of Fi [if ever], so I don't think that having a preference for liking or disliking something is solely an Fi thing.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Full _si_xteen types

Assas_si_nate away.












You'll never _si_ me!


----------



## Immolate

alittlebear said:


> Thank you for the response. Of course that's true, but... I don't know, an Fe dom using Fi doesn't seem to fit the mold. Do you think that was Ti then, not Fi? I can see that, I suppose, since I wasn't saying I "disliked" it in a feeling sense so much as in evaluation I found it to be of poor quality. (And my TP dad also didn't like it, and he _definitely_ doesn't use a lot of Fi [if ever], so I don't think that having a preference for liking or disliking something is solely an Fi thing.


*Movies, Fi vs. Fe *

*Fe #1:* I loved the heroine! 
*Fe #2: *Me too! She was so strong and intelligent. 
*Fe #1:* She's exactly the type of role model young girls need.
*Fi:* She gave up her strength and intelligence to benefit the male protagonist. It's the same stuff we've been seeing for years.
*Fe #2:* Are you serious?
*Fe #1:* I agree. She didn't put herself first. Her submission made her strong. 
*Fi:* No. 

-

*Fe #1: *That was so boring. 
*Fe #2: *Yeah, what was the point?
*Fi:* The point was self-discovery. Sometimes you have to make sacrifices to live life as you truly are.
*Fe #1:* It's a selfish way to live. Putting your family above your own interests is always more meaningful.
*Fe #2: *Exactly.
*Fi:* No. 

-

*Fe #1: *That was so romantic! 
*Fe #2:* It was like a dream. I want a romance like that.
*Fi:* ...
*Fe #1:* It was too sappy for you.
*Fe #2: *Feelings are stupid.
*Fi: *...No. I also want a romance like that.
*Fe #1: *!
*Fe #2:* ?!

-

I'm oversimplifying, and maybe I've got the reactions wrong, but I don't think human behavior is so strict. However, I do believe that softening your point of view to avoid conflict sounds like Fe


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

For a moment, I think I'm going to believe that Jack comes from the future.


----------



## Dezir

INTJ, INTP or INFJ, I even made a "what's my type" topic and some people called me an ISTJ, which is kinda strange. But... fell free to doubt my type.

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/497634-just-curious-about-what-you-guys-girls-think-my-type.html



shinynotshiny said:


> *Movies, Fi vs. Fe *
> 
> *Fe #1:* I loved the heroine!
> *Fe #2: *Me too! She was so strong and intelligent.
> *Fe #1:* She's exactly the type of role model young girls need.
> *Fi:* She gave up her strength and intelligence to benefit the male protagonist. It's the same stuff we've been seeing for years.
> *Fe #2:* Are you serious?
> *Fe #1:* I agree. She didn't put herself first. Her submission made her strong.
> *Fi:* No.
> 
> -
> 
> *Fe #1: *That was so boring.
> *Fe #2: *Yeah, what was the point?
> *Fi:* The point was self-discovery. Sometimes you have to make sacrifices to live life as you truly are.
> *Fe #1:* It's a selfish way to live. Putting your family above your own interests is always more meaningful.
> *Fe #2: *Exactly.
> *Fi:* No.
> 
> -
> 
> *Fe #1: *That was so romantic!
> *Fe #2:* It was like a dream. I want a romance like that.
> *Fi:* ...
> *Fe #1:* It was too sappy for you.
> *Fe #2: *Feelings are stupid.
> *Fi: *...No. I also want a romance like that.
> *Fe #1: *!
> *Fe #2:* ?!
> 
> That would be funny if Fe was really about putting others above him and not maintaining a non-conflict enviroment, for the sake of the self because the Fe users wants harmony for himself, not for other people. I'm not saying Fe can't put other people above him, quite the contrary, I'm just saying it's not something in the default Fe program. There can be manipulative Fe users and, well.... Hitler, his idea of harmony was arian superiority.
> 
> I'm oversimplifying, and maybe I've got the reactions wrong, but I don't think human behavior is so strict. However, I do believe that softening your point of view to avoid conflict sounds like Fe


----------



## Immolate

Dezir said:


> That would be funny if Fe was really about putting others above him and not maintaining a non-conflict enviroment, for the sake of the self because the Fe users wants harmony for himself, not for other people. I'm not saying Fe can't put other people above him, quite the contrary, I'm just saying it's not something in the default Fe program. There can be manipulative Fe users and, well.... Hitler, his idea of harmony was arian superiority.


Yes, true, although I was also going for socially accepted views about family, gender roles, and relationships (especially when it comes to women, because I thought it was obvious that the three people in my scenario were women, and women are expected to put others above themselves).


----------



## Schizoid

Dezir said:


> INTJ, INTP or INFJ, I even made a "what's my type" topic and some people called me an ISTJ, which is kinda strange. But... fell free to doubt my type.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/497634-just-curious-about-what-you-guys-girls-think-my-type.html



I totally agree with what you wrote. 
I disagree that Fe is about putting others above self and Fi is about wanting harmony for oneself.

If an Fi user values altruism, they will put others above themselves. And the same goes for an Fe type. If the Fe type happens to be an unhealthy individual, such as Adolf Hitler for example, he will put himself above others and he wouldn't give a damn to the amount of damage he might cause in other people's lives.

By the way, I noticed our thinking style is very similar. I am pretty sure we have some functions in common which explains our similar thinking style. Are you sure you aren't a Ti type? I have been feeling some INTP vibes from you.

And by the way, I am yet to hear an ISTJ calling authority retarded.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Just to clarify - I _can_ be Fe-dom and have my own (somewhat logic-based) opinions that may contradict the opinions of others, as long as I don't regularly cause disharmony and always seriously assert I have the right opinion or something?


----------



## Retsu

alittlebear said:


> Just to clarify - I _can_ be Fe-dom and have my own (somewhat logic-based) opinions that may contradict the opinions of others, as long as I don't regularly cause disharmony and always seriously assert I have the right opinion or something?


Impossible, Fe doms do not have opinions, only their friends'. 


(yes that's right, you probably don't really assert them much as you said but you can still hold them, and you probably won't _cause _an argument just to prove you're right. However if you have a really really really strong opinion then you will defend it)
(like I did)
(because my Te wants to be right)
(so bad)


----------



## Schizoid

alittlebear said:


> Just to clarify - I _can_ be Fe-dom and have my own (somewhat logic-based) opinions that may contradict the opinions of others, as long as I don't regularly cause disharmony and always seriously assert I have the right opinion or something?


Both Fe and Fi type would have their own opinions on things, but what differs Fe from Fi is the way they phrase their words. 
Fe types even though they have strong opinions too would try to tone down their opinion if they feel that their opinion might offend others. Fi types tend to value honesty more than diplomacy so they probably wouldn't bother to tone down their opinion much.

I have an IxFP friend for example, she can be so blunt at times. She knows I have a crush on this guy, and when I asked her what she thinks about him, she just stated very bluntly, "I don't like him."
As an Fe type, if I am placed in this similar situation and if I happened to dislike my friend's crush, I'd probably say something along the lines of, "I don't really get along with him due to differences in personality." I will be honest with my opinion yet diplomatic at the same time, I wouldn't outright say I dislike him, that's way too blunt in my opinion.


----------



## Immolate

alittlebear said:


> Just to clarify - I _can_ be Fe-dom and have my own (somewhat logic-based) opinions that may contradict the opinions of others, as long as I don't regularly cause disharmony and always seriously assert I have the right opinion or something?


Even when sharing an opinion that differs from the group, you think about how it would affect the people around you. I would say Fe thinks more about the balance within a group when sharing a different opinion.


----------



## Immolate

westlose said:


> Could you tell me how do you relate to time?
> 
> And this one from the 80q : Tell us how you'd design any room, house or an office. Do you do it yourself or trust someone else to do it? Why?


Time usually gets away from me. I've woken up thinking it was a Friday when it was really a Wednesday. I'm most aware of time during the night, and that's because I suffer from insomnia and tend to wake up hours before I'm supposed to. Having said that, I can spend hours working on or doing something I enjoy. In that case, time isn't a problem.

I prefer minimalism. People have described my style as "bare" and "empty" in the past. I recently tried to make my surroundings reflect my personality and interests. This means you'll see bookshelves and books, geeky knick-knacks, and fabric with patterns or images I find interesting. I prefer furniture with straight lines, and the occasional flashy color or object to offset the neutral and muted colors I like. The more decorated a space, the messier I become. I don't see any reason to hire anyone unless I want to renovate a space like a bathroom and have to tear things apart. 

*Yes* (not my space):









*No *(definitely not my space):


----------



## westlose

shinynotshiny said:


> Time usually gets away from me. I've woken up thinking it was a Friday when it was really a Wednesday. I'm most aware of time during the night, and that's because I suffer from insomnia and tend to wake up hours before I'm supposed to. Having said that, I can spend hours working on or doing something I enjoy. In that case, time isn't a problem.
> 
> I prefer minimalism. People have described my style as "bare" and "empty" in the past. I recently tried to make my surroundings reflect my personality and interests. This means you'll see bookshelves and books, geeky knick-knacks, and fabric with patterns or images I find interesting. I prefer furniture with straight lines, and the occasional flashy color or object to offset the neutral and muted colors I like. The more decorated a space, the messier I become. I don't see any reason to hire anyone unless I want to renovate a space like a bathroom and have to tear things apart.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes* (not my space):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No *(definitely not my space):



* *









Could I say that you may be Si dominant? The first answer tell me that you seem somewhat unaware of time, and you even mentionned your inner states awareness (the part talking about insomnia), it makes me think of Si.
Personnaly I'm very aware of time, and able to anticipate, and know how long something will last. I can manage time and know if I have the time to do something or not.

In the second part, you were way more talkative (even linking pictures), because it was a Si question. You seemed to know well how to design your room, and how to organize it. With some details.

So I lean toward Si. If you are only hesitating between INTJ and ISTJ, I recommend you to see if you are ISTJ. It seems like a better match from my point of view.


----------



## Immolate

westlose said:


> Could I say that you may be Si dominant? The first answer tell me that you seem somewhat unaware of time, *and you even mentionned your inner states awareness (the part talking about insomnia)*, it makes me think of Si.
> Personnaly I'm very aware of time, and able to anticipate, and know how long something will last. I can manage time and know if I have the time to do something or not.


How can I _not _be aware of how tired I am when I average four hours of sleep? :dry:


----------



## westlose

shinynotshiny said:


> How can I _not _be aware of how tired I am when I average four hours of sleep? :dry:


Believe it or not, I have trouble knowing if I'm actually tired or not. Same about hunger, I have a hard time knowing if I should eat or not.

I can spend a whole day without eating, and I know that I should eat when it's too late.
And I can spend a lot of time working without knowing that I'm tired, and in the end I can't stand on my feet anymore.


----------



## Immolate

westlose said:


> Believe it or not, I have trouble knowing if I'm actually tired or not. Same about hunger, I have a hard time knowing if I should eat or not.


Oh, I believe it. I forget to eat all the time. As for being tired, I honestly do not believe you can't be aware of physical/mental tiredness after months of struggling to sleep, especially when you're on medication that amplifies the problem.


----------



## Deadly Decorum

Oswin said:


> I've officially switched to the INFP camp, which I am finding a little ridiculous, and am likely to change it. PLEASE give me your opinions (my typing thread is here http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/492938-could-i-entp-enfp.html ) as I am by _no means_ convinced of this. (I know I posted before here, but I didn't want anyone to think, 'oh, she's solidly decided on INFP', I'm just thinking that's the most likely option at this point.


How you type yourself is up to you, but I think ESFJ is evidently clear. Ne can look dominate in ESFJ's I've noticed. Fe+Ne is a great way to connect with others.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

hoopla said:


> How you type yourself is up to you, but I think ESFJ is evidently clear. Ne can look dominate in ESFJ's I've noticed. Fe+Ne is a great way to connect with others.


Did you ever look at her video? She made a video talking about her type... If one could look at it and say ESFJ then I will agree that she is a clear ESFJ - she certainly seems like one when posting - but her video threw me off a little.


----------



## WickerDeer

Alright--here is my evidence for doubting INFP:

When I was in high school I took the MBTI and got ENFP. I took it again in college, in an effort to figure out what career path to follow and I also talked with a counselor about the results, and I got ENFP again. I tend to score high N and P, and lower/mid range F and E. I also test as INFP a lot in the online tests, and socionics INFj.

But when I started interacting with ENFPs online, they seemed much more extroverted than me. I do enjoy parties sometimes and I can stay out until 1:30am without blinking an eye (not really...I actually do have to blink). I also don't see myself as that enthusiastic--moreso just enjoying conversations with close friends or socializing with people. I also don't really like having more than one or two close friends, though I am fine trying to connect and socialize with others (I just don't feel the same kind of connection as with my very closest friends).

ENFPs are more common than INFPs, so that makes the type more likely. 

So...I've been here for a while. If anyone wants to consider my question and suggest a type for me, consider it an open invitation.

I have researched the functions and some theories, and I am fairly confident that I am an NFP.


----------



## Deadly Decorum

To_august said:


> Te/Ti is much easier to differentiate, perhaps because I'm a thinker, but Fe and Fi are puzzling.
> 
> For example in Socionics Fe is all about moods, emotions and desire to influence emotional atmosphere, but emotional influence is not limited to seeking harmony or wanting to maintain a positive mood. And, on reflection, why should it be? There exists a vast variety of emotions and if a person is good at understanding them and their focus is on extraverting why should it be limited to making everybody feel good? So, the conclusion they make is that Fe types are open about their emotions, they do not conceal them, if they like or hate somebody they openly show it. It's important for them to have anemotional exchange (no matter whether it is a positive or a negative one), because this is what they are focused on - extraversion of value judgement.
> 
> Fi on the other hand is focused on relations between people and feeling of attraction/repulsion - same basis again - but the conclusion is not that Fi types want everybody be authentic. Since they are good at understanding of relations they are also good at manipulating them and may tend to withhold their ethical beliefs and judgements, conceal them for the sake of maintenance and control of those relationships the way they want them to be. For this reason, for example, USA is seen by many socionists as a basically Fi-nation, because of the infamous marketed 'fake smile' that conceals genuine mood of a person in order to have a desired relationships with somebody.
> 
> So, basically it's almost an opposite interpretation based on the same basic premises.
> Feeling functions are so confusing :frustrating:


That sheds light, and honestly is completely different from the way Fe/Fi is described here. Everyone seems to think of Fi as the open and honest one, and Fe as the fake one.

Describing it this way, it's almost like Fe strives for authenticity, and Fi fears it, because it exposes their emotions.


----------



## Darkbloom

I'm very confused and don't know what to think of this lol


----------



## Pressed Flowers

hoopla said:


> That sheds light, and honestly is completely different from the way Fe/Fi is described here. Everyone seems to think of Fi as the open and honest one, and Fe as the fake one.
> 
> Describing it this way, it's almost like Fe strives for authenticity, and Fi fears it, because it exposes their emotions.


I appreciate that description too. I mean, I also do the fake smile to keep from bothering others, but I hate it when people pretend to be happy because I know on the inside that just makes them sad. I like to hide my emotions when it helps others, but at the same time I really prefer it when others are "authentic" in their expressions because it helps me help them.


----------



## Darkbloom

Ok,maybe the fact this would make me type myself as Fi dom means I'm misunderstanding things XD

So,my understanding was that Fe was the "emotionally strategic" one,the one who expresses to affect peope and the one who wants to know what others are feeling so they can affect them the way they want.
Fi seems more personal,"I feel this way because I feel this way and that's it"(whether it's expressed or not is a whole different story)


----------



## Kyusaku

Living dead said:


> Ok,maybe the fact this would make me type myself as Fi dom means I'm misunderstanding things XD
> 
> So,my understanding was that Fe was the "emotionally strategic" one,the one who expresses to affect peope and the one who wants to know what others are feeling so they can affect them the way they want.
> Fi seems more personal,"I feel this way because I feel this way and that's it"(whether it's expressed or not is a whole different story)


Fi is rather seeing emotions as self contained while Fe sees them as a network. As a Fe, I will feel a certain way because I have this place in a conversation or group. I follow the outside flow of emotions because it is fulfilling to me. Fi on the contrary keeps constantly track of what happened before, and any subsequent emotion will be added to their whole structure of feelings. Fi keeps building towards a certain direction; while Fe considers situations separately, and try to assess in which way the wind is going to blow.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Living dead said:


> Ok,maybe the fact this would make me type myself as Fi dom means I'm misunderstanding things XD
> 
> So,my understanding was that Fe was the "emotionally strategic" one,the one who expresses to affect peope and the one who wants to know what others are feeling so they can affect them the way they want.
> Fi seems more personal,"I feel this way because I feel this way and that's it"(whether it's expressed or not is a whole different story)


Well, I think that toxic Fe would use emotions strategically to manipulate people. I personally don't do that - unless I really, really hate you and want to make you feel guilt for all the terrible things you've done in life (I get like this very occasionally) - but I know unhealthy Fe is associated with it.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Kyusaku said:


> Fi is rather seeing emotions as self contained while Fe sees them as a network. As a Fe, I will feel a certain way because I have this place in a conversation or group. I follow the outside flow of emotions because it is fulfilling to me. Fi on the contrary keeps constantly track of what happened before, and any subsequent emotion will be added to their whole structure of feelings. Fi keeps building towards a certain direction; while Fe considers situations separately, and try to assess in which way the wind is going to blow.


I can't imagine keeping track of my emotions like Fi. Hmm but I do relate very much to how you described Fe here.


----------



## Kyusaku

alittlebear said:


> I can't imagine keeping track of my emotions like Fi. Hmm but I do relate very much to how you described Fe here.


Fe is childish, but not in the bad sense of the word. It has a sense of wonder to it, a simple smile can make your day. There's no holding back with emotions, in both display and sensitivity. Whereas for Fi users there might be too much at stake to take things as lightly.


----------



## Darkbloom

I mean,not bad strategic,you can be strategic for good too,but the point is that emotions are actually used in some way,their purpose is to be seen but at the same time I don't think it's random expression of everything,not sure how to explain it.

But I guess I understand it overall,it's just that some things seem contradictory to me.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Kyusaku said:


> Fe is childish, but not in the bad sense of the word. It has a sense of wonder to it, a simple smile can make your day. There's no holding back with emotions, in both display and sensitivity. Whereas for Fi users there might be too much at stake to take things as lightly.


That's so true though? I mean, I think there's wonder in how all the functions work, and each could be childish in its own sweet way... But that bit about a smile making an Fe users day. You mean it's not thT way for everyone? If I make someone's day (or perceive myself as having impressed them or helped them or something) it makes my absolute life, like I will smile and be happy and cheerful for such a long time afterwards (until reality sets in haha)... My parents tell me I take it too seriously and "it's not that big of a deal," and I know it's not, but still... I had a nice interaction with someone, and that almost always makes me _so_ delighted.


----------



## Kyusaku

Living dead said:


> I mean,not bad strategic,you can be strategic for good too,but the point is that emotions are actually used in some way,their purpose is to be seen but at the same time I don't think it's random expression of everything,not sure how to explain it.
> 
> But I guess I understand it overall,it's just that some things seem contradictory to me.


I agree, functions are complicated to grasp. Actually I forgot to talk about strategy in my post ! Fi is strategic while Fe is tactical. The difference is in scale, and how you manage your assets. As Fe I will aim to earn victory right there and now with whatever means I have at hand in that moment. Fi rather sees a long succession of encounters and decisions to make, with no discontinuity.



alittlebear said:


> That's so true though? I mean, I think there's wonder in how all the functions work, and each could be childish in its own sweet way... But that bit about a smile making an Fe users day. You mean it's not thT way for everyone? If I make someone's day (or perceive myself as having impressed them or helped them or something) it makes my absolute life, like I will smile and be happy and cheerful for such a long time afterwards (until reality sets in haha)... My parents tell me I take it too seriously and "it's not that big of a deal," and I know it's not, but still... I had a nice interaction with someone, and that almost always makes me _so_ delighted.


True ! But Ni or Ti for example don't feel this way. It is rather like a long trail of knowledge I run down to find my answers. I feel in total control of what I'm doing, unlike Fe. There's seldom any surprises, it's very orderly and kind of slow.

The realization is brutal, but no ! Not everyone cheers when smiles rise on faces. :tongue: What you said is exactly what I had in mind actually ! The connection and shared feelings are intensely lived. I think the whole "childish" thing might be coming from me being a male. I have to keep a poker face or else, won't be taken seriously, and treated as a child which is frustrating... Keeping your feelings to yourself is seen as a strength, while displaying them as a weakness I'm afraid.


----------



## To_august

hoopla said:


> That sheds light, and honestly is completely different from the way Fe/Fi is described here. Everyone seems to think of Fi as the open and honest one, and Fe as the fake one.
> 
> Describing it this way, it's almost like Fe strives for authenticity, and Fi fears it, because it exposes their emotions.


I think it is possible to remove authenticity and 'group-think' from the F equation altogether.
Extraversion is basically a focus on objects, it takes them for granted and sees relationships between them as malleable, while introversion is a focus on relations between objects, it takes them for granted and sees objects as malleable. Stemming from that Fe is focused on extraverted aspect of feeling or ethics, or value judgement, or whatever you call it, namely emotions, and Fi is focused on introverted aspect - personal relation to objects. Both can perfectly have their own values and opinions and be in tune with them, they just differ in focus applied.

To give a better understanding of what I meant. Here are two videos, they were used somewhere else for Fe and Fi distinction.

The first video is 'Fe in the world of Fi'. The black guy represents Fe who wants to emotionally connect with people around, but nobody seems interested as they wear masks concealing their true facial expressions.

The second one is Fi. Basically, just focus on relations with expression of emotions subdued.











Tbh, I don't know myself if I agree. Feeling seems harder to grasp than I thought.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Kyusaku said:


> I agree, functions are complicated to grasp. Actually I forgot to talk about strategy in my post ! Fi is strategic while Fe is tactical. The difference is in scale, and how you manage your assets. As Fe I will aim to earn victory right there and now with whatever means I have at hand in that moment. Fi rather sees a long succession of encounters and decisions to make, with no discontinuity.
> 
> 
> 
> True ! But Ni or Ti for example don't feel this way. It is rather like a long trail of knowledge I run down to find my answers. I feel in total control of what I'm doing, unlike Fe. There's seldom any surprises, it's very orderly and kind of slow.
> 
> The realization is brutal, but no ! Not everyone cheers when smiles rise on faces. :tongue: What you said is exactly what I had in mind actually ! The connection and shared feelings are intensely lived. I think the whole "childish" thing might be coming from me being a male. I have to keep a poker face or else, won't be taken seriously, and treated as a child which is frustrating... Keeping your feelings to yourself is seen as a strength, while displaying them as a weakness I'm afraid.


That kind of sucks :/ I'm sorry you have to deal with it. For me I don't think showing emotions is a weakness... It makes people think I'm adorable and brings people to underestimate me, but they just factor it in as "oh, it's that girl, that's what she does." I mean it doesn't help my quest for people to take me seriously, but I would rather seem amiable than respectable.


----------



## Deadly Decorum

To_august said:


> I think it is possible to remove authenticity and 'group-think' from the F equation altogether.
> Extraversion is basically a focus on objects, it takes them for granted and sees relationships between them as malleable, while introversion is a focus on relations between objects, it takes them for granted and sees objects as malleable. Stemming from that Fe is focused on extraverted aspect of feeling or ethics, or value judgement, or whatever you call it, namely emotions, and Fi is focused on introverted aspect - personal relation to objects. Both can perfectly have their own values and opinions and be in tune with them, they just differ in focus applied.
> 
> To give a better understanding of what I meant. Here are two videos, they were used somewhere else for Fe and Fi distinction.
> 
> The first video is 'Fe in the world of Fi'. The black guy represents Fe who wants to emotionally connect with people around, but nobody seems interested as they wear masks concealing their true facial expressions.
> 
> The second one is Fi. Basically, just focus on relations with expression of emotions subdued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh, I don't know myself if I agree. Feeling seems harder to grasp than I thought.


Feeling is hard to grasp myself, as a feeler. It's so muddled, tbh. All functions are muddled, but feeling by far is the worst. 

You explained this so well. If anything, you've inspired me to take socionics more seriously. Feels much more concise.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

The vides are confusing me a teeny bit. The Fi one is just so cute! And the first one creeped me out. I really don't care about showing my true emotions (I mean when I'm upset it would be nice to express it, but I'm comforted almost that we aren't allowed to do that in society... suppressing personal emotion to keep the overall emotion good)... But then again, I could never reserve my emotions. If I love you, I express it to you. I smile. I reach out to you. I thought the second video was cute, but I don't think I could ever be like that.


----------



## Deadly Decorum

alittlebear said:


> That kind of sucks :/ I'm sorry you have to deal with it. For me I don't think showing emotions is a weakness... It makes people think I'm adorable and brings people to underestimate me, but they just factor it in as "oh, it's that girl, that's what she does." I mean it doesn't help my quest for people to take me seriously, but I would rather seem amiable than respectable.


I don't think showing feelings is a weakness, as they're natural occurrences. We should be encouraged to be open about feeling, as it's a natural process, and we're made to feel ashamed for feelings. 

But sometimes it's hard for me, and I feel weak. I know I'm not weak, but crying in front of people is the most embarrassing thing I can think of. I feel vulnerable and exposed when I do, tbh.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

hoopla said:


> I don't think showing feelings is a weakness, as they're natural occurrences. We should be encouraged to be open about feeling, as it's a natural process, and we're made to feel ashamed for feelings.
> 
> But sometimes it's hard for me, and I feel weak. I know I'm not weak, but crying in front of people is the most embarrassing thing I can think of. I feel vulnerable and exposed when I do, tbh.


Oh yeah, I... totally get the crying in front of people thing. I'm fine crying if we're all crying - like when my class watched Schindler's List - but it's terrible if I'm the only one crying and everyone is wondering what the heck is wrong with me. 

I tend to just have a mildly upset look... but on the inside I'm definitely hoping that someone will ask me what's wrong, notice that I'm upset and let me tell them about it. It rarely happens, but sometimes...


----------



## Kyusaku

alittlebear said:


> That kind of sucks :/ I'm sorry you have to deal with it. For me I don't think showing emotions is a weakness... It makes people think I'm adorable and brings people to underestimate me, but they just factor it in as "oh, it's that girl, that's what she does." I mean it doesn't help my quest for people to take me seriously, but I would rather seem amiable than respectable.


Thank you ! :happy:

It's not that big of a deal, but it's silly none the less, I'd rather be amiable than respectable too, though I have an easier time to reach people that way. I hope I'll be able to blend both aspects one day.


----------



## Deadly Decorum

alittlebear said:


> Oh yeah, I... totally get the crying in front of people thing. I'm fine crying if we're all crying - like when my class watched Schindler's List - but it's terrible if I'm the only one crying and everyone is wondering what the heck is wrong with me.
> 
> I tend to just have a mildly upset look... but on the inside I'm definitely hoping that someone will ask me what's wrong, notice that I'm upset and let me tell them about it. It rarely happens, but sometimes...


So for you, is it having feelings only you can share that bothers you?


----------



## Le9acyMuse

A thread like this would be useful in seeing who uses effective, convincing typing tactics.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

hoopla said:


> So for you, is it having feelings only you can share that bothers you?


I don't think so? Maybe. I mean that does discomfort me some - why can't I feel like everyone else does, does it make me weird? - but I don't know if that's what primarily bothers me. What really bothers me is the cause of my sad emotions not being fixed (usually I'm sad because of injustice, or when someone says/does something extremely insensitive to a vulnerable group or person), or me not being able to make others feel happy when something feels happy. I guess? It's really hard to tell what really "bothers me" because I don't have a good handle on what I like about something and what I dislike about something.


----------



## Darkbloom

In my case I need to be able to do something with my feelings,they have to have a point.

Like,when I was depressed,all I did was coming up with stories,interesting scenarios and I told them online and to some people irl,used it to express my feelings and get attention but at the same time I didn't think some of my feelings were completely real and now months later I realize I was in a really bad place at the time,I wasn't very aware of it then because I was preoccupied exaggerating yet sugarcoating everything and I didn't actually _feel_,I expressed more than I thought I felt.Basically,I was attention seeking,guilt tripping and playing victim because I felt desperate but at the time I thought I was doing much more than that and that I was above things I actually did.


----------



## castigat

@To_august and @Kyusaku Thanks—your explanations helped me grasp things a bit better and figure out "Lol, what you do isn't Fe, dingbat."

Since I have your attention, I may as well ask (to you as well as the thread at large): what do my posts sound like regarding thinking? I'd like clarification; I want to cover all my bases first.

Now I just get to figure out which order is correct, because I've got ISFP and INTJ to contend with now.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

I'm sure that I'm an ISTP but if anyone feels otherwise feel free to criticize or doubt it. I do have a few minor doubts about it as I do maybe fall into the INTP side a bit. I've also been mostly tested as an INTP (those tests aren't very good) and suggested as an ESTP, so there is that.


----------



## penny lane

heartofpompeii said:


> oh my god, haha, I judge _everything_ I encounter. I ruminate on my feelings about things so deeply that I really mystify people I guess. I'm totally the opposite of that. I don't always share those judgments but I am constantly developing my feelings on things and learning to understand them to the point that when people ask me questions about my feelings I occasionally don't have an answer for them until two or three months after the fact; it's all subconscious, a measure of relevance, meaning, practicality. And besides I can always shove them onto the backburner to do more fun things; like climb a tree or go camping pr take up a sport


 I can relate to that I judge everything or almost everything (not that it;s always bad it can be good. I make up my own mind about individuals for example. I don't always explain myself to other either or I give very short answers unless I really want to elaborate . I don't always share what I think or feel at the time. If I do share feelings it's on my terms or under stress and then it sounds like I'm barking out an order!lol And yes I can get involved with something else to do something I would prefer to do.


----------



## Communal Soap

I've very few posts and they're pretty short but I've been told that I scream INTP rather than INTJ and I don't really have a strong opinion on the matter.


----------



## Kyusaku

castigat said:


> To_august and Kyusaku Thanks—your explanations helped me grasp things a bit better and figure out "Lol, what you do isn't Fe, dingbat."
> 
> Since I have your attention, I may as well ask (to you as well as the thread at large): what do my posts sound like regarding thinking? I'd like clarification; I want to cover all my bases first.
> 
> Now I just get to figure out which order is correct, because I've got ISFP and INTJ to contend with now.





castigat said:


> If I have to be honest, I'm a fairly logical person. I try to find practical reasons and causes for everything I conceive and perceive, and I try to take collections of what I have already and pare them down to their base elements so I can understand their wholes better. This is part of my problem all the time: I over-think. I spend a lot of time sorting through my thoughts to figure out what is logical and consistent to myself, and that is usually what is used to translate what I see. I'm fairly methodical in analyzing what I come across, so I come to painfully slow decisions about things (where other times it's fairly quick, with a kneejerk reaction that I take pains to explain later as needed). I try to be methodical in how I analyze, solve problems, introspect, etc. I don't want to be working with too many pieces at once unless they can be properly connected in between.
> 
> I take things by a case-by-case basis, because every situation can be different from the last, although the similarities from each of them can be compared and the outcome(s) can be discerned from that. I use this to give advice: a person can give me their situation, I'll ask 357829857 questions for clarification, and then I'll help them figure out what the most sensible course of action is based on that information alone, as well as some educated guesses (again based on gathered information) as to how things might go down. So I give the person two or three options for them to choose from, perhaps with a few nudges as to which direction to go based on which one will be most efficacious in solving their problem while still minimizing losses.


You seem like a Ti dom to me, with Se as an auxiliary function ! But I might be wrong, it's hard to tell...


----------



## To_august

hoopla said:


> Feeling is hard to grasp myself, as a feeler. It's so muddled, tbh. All functions are muddled, but feeling by far is the worst.
> 
> You explained this so well. If anything, you've inspired me to take socionics more seriously. Feels much more concise.


Yup-Yup. Socionics is much more profound and interesting system in my opinion. It has so much fancy stuff to dig into. Just to think of it: quadras, dimensionality, valued and unvalued information elements, freudian blocks, mental/vital rings, hidden agendas, points of least resistance, intertype relations, Reinin dichotomies (these ones are confusing, but nevertheless) and much more. It is worth giving it a try:kitteh:









@_castigat_
Do you have a typing thread or any selection of your posts that you think can be relevant reading? Honestly I'm not the best typer out there, being not entirely sure of my own type (except I'm a logical ego for sure), but I recall something about you that made me think you're an INTJ.


----------



## Tad Cooper

Could anyone explain Si Vs Ni but without stereotyping?


----------



## westlose

tine said:


> Could anyone explain Si Vs Ni but without stereotyping?


Maybe this post will help you. At least it seems like it helped some people.


----------



## aendern

To_august said:


> Yup-Yup. Socionics is much more profound and interesting system in my opinion.
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has so much fancy stuff to dig into. Just to think of it: quadras, dimensionality, valued and unvalued information elements, freudian blocks, mental/vital rings, hidden agendas, points of least resistance, intertype relations, Reinin dichotomies (these ones are confusing, but nevertheless) and much more. It is worth giving it a try:kitteh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @_castigat_
> Do you have a typing thread or any selection of your posts that you think can be relevant reading? Honestly I'm not the best typer out there, being not entirely sure of my own type (except I'm a logical ego for sure), but I recall something about you that made me think you're an INTJ.


Where do you find information on Socionics? I've never found a website about it that didn't suck.


----------



## castigat

Kyusaku said:


> You seem like a Ti dom to me, with Se as an auxiliary function ! But I might be wrong, it's hard to tell...


Yeeeeep and the Ti tendencies is where my ideas run full into hell and I'm back to square three or so. The judging functions are the only four that burn my ass consistently.

@_To_august_ I can find some recent posts and some of my old typing threads, since I haven't made very many of them. The problem with the latter is that it was before codependency was brought to my attention, so I'd have to look them over to give you an idea of whether or not I think they're still accurate.

Starting here, I have a few posts in that thread that might be relevant (the second post of mine starts here). Here's my 80Q from the Socionics forum, this here, and this.

That said, I've had a few mindset changes over the past few months (they aren't too large), so I could very well answer those questions again fresh and come out with different answers. I'm actually looking at these and don't feel entirely comfortable with them, because I don't think they're entirely accurate.

Either way, as you can see, I've generally been jumping back and forth between the INXJs (and more recently, the ISXPs) without particular certainty as to which one is correct, because by gods _I don't know what the hell I'm doing,_ obviously. 

There's also this curious little thing I tried out, if it can give you or anyone else any insight. I'll root around my posts a bit to see if there's anything more there that I think might be relevant.


----------

